# New to Fishing - First Bass



## Hallsy86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey guys,
just start fishing over the last few weeks. I found this site and it's been a lot of help for me as I get started. 
After no luck at a few of the community ponds I tried Jordanelle last weekend. Three hours in the rain and I finally caught a little small mouth bass using a Black Fury.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Way to stick with it!


----------



## Hallsy86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks willfish4food. I was definitely getting frustrated. I was planning on staying at Jordanelle until i caught one!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats!! And welcome to the forum and to fishing, one of the worlds most addicting sports


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Nothing quite like catching a bass on a rod and then walking the shore and arrowing a carp. For scale, that bass was 20 inches long. Twas a big carp.

The more you fish, the more addicted you become, even in the face of failure.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good for you!! I never get tired of catching smallies.


----------



## Hallsy86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Got my 2nd fish/bass! Not the biggest but it's nice to finally catch something and feel like I'm doing something right. Caught this guy on the Jordan River. Think I finally found a decent spot there.


----------

